# Linux schaltet sich nicht aus



## sisela (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo

mein Linux fährt beim Abmelden den Rechner nicht runter oder besser er geht nicht aus.
Er erreicht noch: 
the system will be haltet immediately
master resource control: runlevel 0 has been         .........reached
skipped services in runlevel 0                  ............................personal-firewall initial

Meiner Meinung nach ist doch jetzt eigentlich Sense, warum geht der Rechner dann nicht aus?

Danke


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Mai 2004)

Dass der Rechner nach dem Herunterfahren selbstständig ausgeht, liegt an einer BIOS-Funktion namens ACPI. Wenn das unter Linux nicht aktiviert ist, bleibt der Rechner nach dem Runterfahren an.


----------



## RedWing (12. Mai 2004)

Hab das selbe Problem und schalt Ihn dann einfach aus.
Aber ich wäre froh wenn jemand abilfe hätte....

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## RedWing (12. Mai 2004)

Oh cool danke für die Antwort schlag mich damit bestimmt jetzt schon nen halbes Jahr rum 

Gruß und dank

RedWing


----------



## sisela (13. Mai 2004)

Danke, nur schade das mein ASROCK Mainboard sowas nicht unterstützt. Naja irgendwo müssen sie halt bei einem 27€ Mainboard sparen..
Gruß


----------



## BlackDuck (20. Mai 2004)

Das problem haben viele Mainboard's die nicht vollständ ACPI unterstützen. Leider gab es auch bei ACPI erhebliche Änderungen bis zur Fertigstellung.

Die gleichen Probleme haben auch viele Dual CPU Board's, wie auch meins. 

Gott sei dank ist ACPI nicht die einzige Möglichkeit um den Rechner auszuschalten. Es lebe das gute alte APM.

Bei mir hat geholfen "apm=power-off" mit als kernel boot mit aufzunehmen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

BlackDuck

PS: Ein feedback ob es geklappt hat fänd ich klasse.


----------



## sisela (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
danke für deinen Rat, leider bin ich noch Linux Neuling und es wäre schön, wenn du mir kurz erklären könntest, wo genau ich diese Einstellung vornehmen muss.

Danke schon mal...


----------



## BlackDuck (26. Mai 2004)

jetzt kommt es erstmal darauf am welche distribution du einsetzt. 

die einstellung muss im bootloader getätigt werden. da gibt es zwei verschiedene einmal lilo und einmal grub. 

die aktuelle suse setzt zum beispiel grub ein. 

du solltest dir auf jeden fall hilfe holen der dir das einstellt .. weil wenn es fehlerhaft ist kann es sein das sein system danach nicht mehr bootet.

bei suse gibt es unter yast einen menüpunkt bootloader konfigurieren.

wenn du es nur einmal temporär testen willst geht das alles einfacher. wenn du linux startest hast du ja in der regel ein auswahl fenster. wo du zwischen linux und failsafe wechseln kannst. 

geh hier mit dem cursor auf linux wie du es gewohnt bist und gib einfach apm=power-off ein das sollten dann unten angezeigt werden. wenn du jetzt enter drückst startet dein linux mit dieser einstellung. sollte sich der rechner beim runterfahren ausschalten dann hat es geklappt, wenn nicht brauchst du es hiermit auch nicht weiter versuchen.


----------



## sisela (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
danke für deine Antwort leider funktioniert es nicht. Also noch mal im Detail ich benutze Suse Linux 8.0 und habe ein AsRock Mainboard. Ich habe das mit dem Bootloader mal ausprobiert und dann kommt immer die Fehlermeldung apm= BIOS Fehler. Also unterstützt mein Main wahrscheinlich nicht APM. Nun habe ich in meinem BIOS Setup noch die Funktion "Suspend to RAM S3" gefunden, die angeblich den ACPI S3 Mode ein und ausschaltet aber auch nach dem Umschalten hat sich nichts getan.
Ich nehme immer mehr an, dass es an meinem Mainboard liegt!

Vielleicht hast du ja noch eine Idee...

Gruß


----------

